# Basic Texters pattern using I. Mizrahi yarn



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

Basic Texter Pattern using Isaac Mizrahi yarn.
Pattern from Cherie Hanson

This is the pattern I used for the texters in the picture that I posted recently on KP. I have knit and sold hundreds of texters using this pattern. It is my go to pattern for bulky yarns and modified for worsted yarns.

Basic bulky texter pattern

Isaac Mizrahi Carlyle yarn, Algonquin color.

The yarn is rated as super bulky and size 11 needles but I used size 10 DPNs and they fit my small/average size hand perfectly.

Size 10 dpns, cast on 24 stitches, 8 stitches on each needle (multiples of 4) to accommodate the KK,PP rib pattern

Rows 1 - 10 knit a 2x2 rib

Row 11 knit this row plain, even stitch, no rib

Row 12 increase 4 stitches spaced over the 24 stitches ( I use K1FB); I place 8 stitches on needle 1, 12 stitches on needle 2 and 8 stitches on needle 3 so that when I get to the end of the pattern and again use the 2x2 rib, my stitches are in multiples of 4 for the KK,PP ribbing stitches. Invariably, if I dont do this right after the increases, I end up making mistakes in the final rib rounds.

Rows 13 - 17 knit around

Begin thumb gusset: 

Row 18 knit 4 stitches, PM, M1R, knit 2, M1L,PM, knit rest of round; follow this sequence for rows 20 and 22
Row 19, 21 and 23 knit around

Row 24 knit 4, slip 8 stitches to a holder, increase 2 stitches using an e loop 

Row 25 - 30 knit around (at some point in this sequence, slip the texter on your hand to check the length before finishing with the 3 rows of ribbing. Adjust accordingly. 

Row 31  33 knit a 2x2 rib

Bind off.

Thumb: slip 8 stitches from holder, needle 1 - 4 stitches, needle 2 - 4 stitches, needle 3 pickup 5 stitches; on next row reduce to 11 stitches; knit 4 more rows (total 5 rows not counting slipped and pickup row). Adjust number of rows to your preference. Bind off.

When I make texters with worsted weight, I use size 6, 7 or 8 needles, cast on 32, increase 4 to 36 stitches, have 10 stitches for thumb, pickup 5, reduce to 13, knit 7 or 8 rows for the thumb; the number of hand/palm rows is generally about 40 rows with a 3 row rib.

I use this same pattern to make texters from JoAnns Sensations Yarn. Everyone seems to like the soft, fuzzy feel of the yarn.

I know this pattern is written in a very simplistic manner but I wanted anyone who uses it to have success.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this for us!
I do appreciate it, and will be making some
probably over the weekend! If I can get 
them done, I will post a pic!
Thank you again! ; D


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great .....thank you


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for the pattern But what is an e loop?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Very generous of you to take the time to write that all out for us- and to share free! Many thanks!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I second that request!


cen63846 said:


> Could you make a PDF?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

cen63846 said:


> Could you make a PDF?





patocenizo said:


> I second that request! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here is a PDF of the pattern..


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank You both.....
julie


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thx for the pattern


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

God love you!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

thx u


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I jet purchased the Mizrahi "Carnegie Hill " yarn & love its feel  I'm knitting a scarf using one of his patterns that was posted in Michael's store. They had sale on skeins 10% off.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Very kind of you to do this. She did such a super job typing it all out, but if she's like me, making a PDF would be too much to ask! ;-) I'm a techno-dinosaur!



Rafiki said:


> Here is a PDF of the pattern..


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

A BIG thanks for the PDF :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. Could they be done on a 16 inch circular or 12 inch circular or knit on straight needles? I have only used DPN's at the last point of knitting a hat in the round on 16" circular.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I have been watching for it and will be bookmarking it.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

I honestly don't know what to tell you, I have no experience using circulars for texters. Maybe another KP'er will know. Sorry.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

ckhanson said:


> I honestly don't know what to tell you, I have no experience using circulars for texters. Maybe another KP'er will know. Sorry.


It's OK. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------

